# Town of Harvard Police Officer



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Job Posting*​*Patrol Officer*​Posted: January 30, 2012​Closing Date: February 14, 2012​Salary Range: $20.37/hr. - $25.72/hr.​ Requirements:
1.  Be at least 21 years of age at time of hire; 
2. Posses or have the ability to obtain and maintain the following: Massachusetts Motor Vehicle Operator's license; Massachusetts Class A large capacity License to Carry Firearms. 
3. Must be able to successfully complete a comprehensive pre-employment physical, background investigation, drug and psychological testing. 
4. Massachusetts Police Training Committee (MPTC) (formerly the Massachusetts Criminal Justice Training Council (MCJTC)) Basic Police Officer Recruit Academy Certificate, or possess a current MPTC academy waiver for equivalent out of state academy training. 
5. Bachelors Degree (may be waived in lieu of 5 years full-time experience)
Preference will be given to candidates who possess the following:
1.  Three years full-time policing experience
This job posting will be utilized to establish a candidate list for anticipated future job openings. One position will be filled immediately. The list established will expire on June 30. 2013, or at such time that it is exhausted.
To Apply: Forward resumes and cover letters electronically to [email protected]. All submissions must be received no later than 5:00 pm on February 14, 2012.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I wonder if they still get calls from concerned parents who don't know there's ANOTHER Harvard (i.e. TOWN OF...) out there?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Can we delete line 4 of the requirements?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Ahhhh... Much better! Probably should have gotten rid of that line about 3 years of policing too...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I got people pull up and ask for directions to the campus. I tell them rte 2 east another 40 miles!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Can't believe you guys gave up on part-timers!


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Can we delete line 4 of the requirements?


If they would be willing to send a person to the full-time academy then you would be their man. I would say 5-0, but I want him on my PD when we have a future opening. If anyone here is lucky enough to get the job, you will be working for a great Chief. Chief Edward Denmark is a very smart man and an outstanding leader. I have the utmost respect for that man.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> Can't believe you guys gave up on part-timers!


Dude!
J809 had to put up with you at Massatoilet, you want him to go out on disability before he can make Chief?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hahahaha


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

We anticipate 4 positions within 18 months , that's why we will be establishing a list. Great place to work!!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

j809 said:


> We anticipate 4 positions within 18 months , that's why we will be establishing a list. Great place to work!!


Whaaaaaaa... 4?! You sure you guys won't take a non-academy noob? Damn...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Not right now buddy sorry


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Whaaaaaaa... 4?! You sure you guys won't take a non-academy noob? Damn...


always heard good things about the PD there.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

MARINECOP said:


> If they would be willing to send a person to the full-time academy then you would be their man. I would say 5-0, but I want him on my PD when we have a future opening. If anyone here is lucky enough to get the job, you will be working for a great Chief. Chief Edward Denmark is a very smart man and an outstanding leader. I have the utmost respect for that man.


Right back at you...giving you the nod was one of the best decisions I've ever made. I hope all is well...a cold frosty is long overdue!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

MARINECOP said:


> If they would be willing to send a person to the full-time academy then you would be their man. I would say 5-0, but I want him on my PD when we have a future opening. If anyone here is lucky enough to get the job, you will be working for a great Chief. Chief Edward Denmark is a very smart man and an outstanding leader. I have the utmost respect for that man.


Thanks my man. I knew I liked you for a reason haha...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

chief801 said:


> Right back at you...giving you the nod was one of the best decisions I've ever made. I hope all is well...a cold frosty is long overdue!




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Is the love fest over now?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


Bruce!
LMFAO!!! I don't _*need *_a part time gig with another agency.
What I would LIKE to get is a part time job with another agency now cuz I'm
getting close to gold watch time. But...it's not a perfect world, and alot of Mass Chiefs are drinking the 'liability cool aid" regarding reserves/specials...
It's amazing that EVERYBODY wants FT academy for every position these days.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


Heaven forbid...mutual respect...on this board? HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

chief801 said:


> Heaven forbid...mutual respect...on this board? HAHAHAHAHAH


NEVER!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

mpd61 said:


> It's amazing that EVERYBODY wants FT academy for every position these days.


Thanks to self-sponsoring, and the resulting glut of academy-trained people, it's a buyer's market.

Back in the day, a full-time MCJTC/MPTC academy diploma was the Willie Wonka Golden Ticket. Now, it's just the price of admission.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Thanks to self-sponsoring, and the resulting glut of academy-trained people, it's a buyer's market.
> 
> Back in the day, a full-time MCJTC/MPTC academy diploma was the Willie Wonka Golden Ticket. Now, it's just the price of admission.


AND...they got pay and benefits while they were in the academy...a much better system, IMHO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

chief801 said:


> AND...they got pay and benefits while they were in the academy...a much better system, IMHO.


We had to show the academy staff our pay stubs on a regular basis, to prove that we were actually employed as full-time police officer recruits.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

We had two bounced from my class who were employed as PTers (the third would say, "they don't seem to know about me, and they ain't gonna know about me"). This was after about 5 of the 12 weeks. A lot of political pull (one of our guys had good connections at the State House) and the endorsement of the academy director kept them in. He told them to stay and continue while the rangling went on. It paid off.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

mpd61 said:


> Can't believe you guys gave up on part-timers!


Woody boy we only have two PT officers , one has ft job next town over. We can't spend $35k per new officer to train and wait for them to graduate and then train them. That's the reality of many smaller communities these days. Need someone to start with experience and already trained.


----------

